# 7 week old bottle baby with scours/fever



## Willowbriar (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi all!

My seven-week old bottle baby developed scours over the weekend. I started her on CoRid Saturday and then was told I should be using Sulmet instead. Thoughts? I also started her on Kaolin Pectin Suspension. She continued to eat and act fairly normal Saturday. Took her bottle but didn't drink as much as usual. Still she was mostly her normal self other than scours. Sunday she was pretty lethargic by the afternoon and had a temp of 105.1. She was also sneezing and had some mucus from her nose - yellowish. Her eyes were rather lidded and not bright. She was not moving much at all...just standing there.  I started her on electrolytes and she perked up a bit after getting those. I am also giving her B- Vits and tried the NutriDrench (she wasn't a fan!). Yesterday she was acting more her normal self, observed eating forage and hay. No sneezing, no mucus but still scouring. She did take about 5 oz of milk yesterday. Continues electrolytes, cleaned her up once again last night so I could see if she was still scouring this morning. She was clean this morning and observed urinating, which was a good sign. I also observed her eating hay, green forage, and some of her goat pellets. She refused her bottle though. I did she her drinking water from the bucket. She's brighter, her eyes are clear and alert, fur looks good, the color of eyelids is good, gums are pink. Her lungs sound clear (using a stethoscope) and there is no labored breathing. Her lungs sound clear (using a stethoscope) and there is no labored breathing. But she still has a temp of 104.9 and it has ranged from 104.4 to 104.9 since Sunday. I read some places that this isn't a fever yet other goat owners I know say this is worrisome. At any rate, I have a call into our local large animal vet (at a teaching university) because I don't want to take any chances given the respiratory symptoms she had. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 6, 2017)

At this point, having her seen by a vet would be best! 
Ask the vet to run a fecal and check for coccidia to see if that her issue
I'm not a huge fan of Corid-- but ask the vet what he/she thinks.

Pneumonia can take advantage when the goat is already down with other issues

A goat kid we cared for last year for a month or so developed pneumonia.(We co-owned the kid) Brought on by a cocci bloom. He was weaned, transported. Because of the sudden abrupt change of weaning and transport and them 3 weeks later castrated it just proved to be too much... a week later cocci bloom and pneumonia. This kid was on a cocci preventative.There was NO nasal discharge, NO coughing. He developed HIGH temp and could not stand. He was so weak and really on deaths door. He ended up having an immediate treatment of Nuflor and Banamine but still ended up on Penicillin at a pretty high dosage for a week. This kid was on deaths door... It is a miracle he lived. 

NEVER give Nurti Drench when a goat has a fever! The sugar and molasses can cause the fever to spike even higher.  

Has this kid had any abrupt diet changes? If she on replacer, goat milk, cow milk? 

I would definitely consider the 104.4 temp a fever. Esp for your region.

Please keep us updated on the lil girl!


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 6, 2017)

No abrupt diet changes. THere was stress from A move to the new shed and pen. She's on cow milk. 

Good to know about the nutridrench. I haven't given her anymore. Still waiting on ca from vet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 6, 2017)

Is the kid vaccinated for CD &T?
Was the kids dam given CD &T 30 days prior to kidding?

X2 what @Goat Whisperer  said


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 6, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Is the kid vaccinated for CD &T?
> Was the kids dam given CD &T 30 days prior to kidding?
> 
> X2 what @Goat Whisperer  said





Yes on the CDT.


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 6, 2017)

Can't seem to get in to see any vets in the area. Waiting on call backs. Temp is 104.4 this afternoon. Just got a call and the vet will call me back as soon as she has a cel signal. Life in the country!


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 6, 2017)

Update:  she was still running a fever when I checked it this afternoon after being at work for a little while.  So I called and was able to get around up at the vets office.  She has pneumonia... which is what I kind of suspected.  She's being treated with antibiotics, banamine, and the vet said to continue the electrolytes and finish the 5 day regime of CoRid. 

I think she's going to be fine. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 6, 2017)

Did the vet do a fecal?


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 6, 2017)

Couldn't be one but told me I could bring one in later, particularly if I saw no improvement.

She's taken two bottles since coming home and her temp is down to 102.4.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 7, 2017)

Glad that she is doing better. Anything over 103 in any of my goats I consider a fever unless they are a black goat on a hot day laying in the sun. But even then they will get rechecked when they are out of the sun. A kid not taking a bottle and running a temp screams pneumonia to me so glad you took her in. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 7, 2017)

Glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 7, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Glad that she is doing better. Anything over 103 in any of my goats I consider a fever unless they are a black goat on a hot day laying in the sun. But even then they will get rechecked when they are out of the sun. A kid not taking a bottle and running a temp screams pneumonia to me so glad you took her in. Hope she continues to improve.




Although I'm new to the goat world that was my thought as well. I knew I had to get her in when the temp wasn't dropping and she continued to refuse the bottle. She continues to do well this morning. Her temp was down to 101.2 and I'll continue with Meloxicam every other day through Sunday. She was out and about with her penmate munching on leaves this morning. Both of them were standing there looking at me when I left for work as if to say "but mom, you are one of the herd and need to stay with us!" No, I don't have spoiled goats.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 7, 2017)

Just curious, what antibiotics did the vet give you? She seems to be responding quickly, which is great. I always start with OTC Duramycin (Oxytetracycline) and have never had to resort to the "big guns".  I started doing a pneumonia vaccine on all my does and I haven't seen pneumonia in my kids since.   But of course that is kids that I raise, ones bought elsewhere usually aren't vaccinated until I get them.


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 7, 2017)

She gave her Nuflor.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 7, 2017)

Yep...good stuff.


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 7, 2017)

Yea, between that and the Banamine we are grateful! 


 

"Thanks for helping me feel better, mama!"


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 7, 2017)

Cute! Love the wattles. Who is she out of?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 9, 2017)

Precious!  Glad she is on the mend!


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 14, 2017)

Didn't see the last replies! Southern...are you asking about her lineage?

Well, she's scouring again after pooping berries over the weekend. So I've collected a small sample and have a call into the vet. I'd like to have a fecal done just to be sure it's coccidia. She's eating fine and acting fine. It was liquid last night but more of a paste consistency this morning. No fever this time yet. Boy am I being christened into the goat world!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 14, 2017)

Willowbriar said:


> Didn't see the last replies! Southern...are you asking about her lineage?
> 
> Well, she's scouring again after pooping berries over the weekend. So I've collected a small sample and have a call into the vet. I'd like to have a fecal done just to be sure it's coccidia. She's eating fine and acting fine. It was liquid last night but more of a paste consistency this morning. No fever this time yet. Boy am I being christened into the goat world!



Yes, lineage. She is a pretty thing!!

A good coccidia prevention is best. You also may want to consider medicated feed for her.

There are many different products for coccidia prevention and treatment.
We prefer Toltrazuril- it is "Baycox" and off label like all other cocci prevention products for goats.
Not all vets know goats and it can be hard finding one in some regions. I'd check with your vet and see what they generally recommend.

We just gave our bucklings this am prevention and this afternoon we will do the doelings.  

My heart is LAMANCHA!  I am always happy to see a new munchie face!


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 14, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Yes, lineage. She is a pretty thing!!
> 
> A good coccidia prevention is best. You also may want to consider medicated feed for her.
> 
> ...



She's on medicated food. The vet, who knows goats (I took her to the food service animal clinic at Virginia Tech) said Corid was fine. But that's why I want to check with them and take in a sample. I'm still waiting for a callback. The breeder I bought my other mini from also uses Corid (he's been raising goats for 28 years). But I'm familiar with Baycox and Sulmet as well and will ask the vet if we should change treatment options. I'm giving her electrolytes and B vits too.

Lineage...let me see if I can remember without looking! Her sire is New Forest Stinking Bishop and her Dam is New Forest Baby Belle. I think that's right!


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 16, 2017)

Sad news. I lost my little Lumi early this morning. She rapidly went down last night so I took her in. She was anemic and the vet was looking to do a transfusion this morning. But she did not last and died around 3 AM. At first the vet thought it was worms (although she was dewormed about 2 weeks ago) but further exam made him
suspect a possible bleeding ulcer. I mean she went fast. 

Lessons learned along with heartbreak. My other goat is distressed that she's gone. We are going to pick up two more from her breeder this afternoon. Both are older doelings and come from good stock. I miss my Lumi. Amazing how they tug at your heart.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm so sorry. 

Does the vet have any idea on how she acquired the ulcer?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 16, 2017)

So sorry you lost her.


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 16, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I'm so sorry.
> 
> Does the vet have any idea on how she acquired the ulcer?



He didn't give me any answers. That's just his guess. I chose not to do a necropsy.


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 16, 2017)

sorry for your loss. it truly is amazing what an impact these animals have on our lives


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 16, 2017)

sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I'm still feeling the pain of the loss but on a happy note we brought home two more mini manchas today. Now our Krimpet isn't alone. It's still weird going to the goat shed and not seeing my Lumi or having her greet me. She was so personable and loving. She was truly my baby.

Meet BlackElf (who my granddaughter dubbed Blackberry). She's Krimpet's half sister through their sire:


 

And Piberry:


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 16, 2017)

Congratulations on the new additions. I know it is difficult. Sad with loss but also wanting to be joyful in welcoming the new additions.
Loss and life all at the same time... not easy.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm sorry, they work their way into our hearts quickly. I always bond to the "sick" ones as I spend more time with them and that makes it even harder.  I hope that the new ones help fill that void a little.


----------



## Willowbriar (Jun 17, 2017)

Yes,I bonded with Lumi because she was truly my "baby" with the bottle feeding and all. She followed me like a puppy from the day I brought her home. I was her "mama" without a doubt. 

The two little ones are not quite as personable toward humans and right now Krimpet is asserting her dominance when the even begin to even consider approaching us. Silly, jealous goat.  But she'll come around and so will they. I always bring the goats home when I have a long weekend so I can spend lots of time with them and observing them. I'm excited to see them settle in and learn their personalities!

The wether I'm getting is a very sweet little boy. I'm hoping my mom (she lives with us, is 89 and has dementia...thankfully slow progressing) will take to him. She was VERY attached to Lumi and was upset when she learned about her passing. She even said that was "her goat!"


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm very sorry you lost her


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 17, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Grats on the new additions. I hope they all fit in quickly.


----------

